# 6D should i wait for newer model or buy soon?



## nowayout88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey currently shooting on a 500D, have had it since xmas 2010. Still enjoy it, but I'm currently on a 3rd level course doing photography & was thinking full frame would be best for my 3 years i have left since first year is just over & its all black & white, which I'm loving. Do you think I should wait for the newer model or get while the price is dropping. I'm living in Ireland & the prices of it here with the 24-105mm f4 IS USM is €2599 (I've added a link). It has dropped down about €200 since about November. Great deal both Elements 11 & Lightroom 5. I was thinking of getting it around March-May when my current loan is paid back about €1200 left. Would the price drop by more come that time or is it worth to pay more for a newer one which I think will be more like the current 5D. I'm not one for having the latest & greatest, but coming from where I'm coming from would it be best to have the best at the time of purchase of the current one be a worth while upgrade?. Cheers

http://www.connscameras.ie/p/canon-eos-6d/p-8714574593609


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 3, 2014)

Coming from a T1i, you'll notice image quality at ISO 1600 is extremely superior. You did not mention the lenses you have, but I suppose that has only one. Therefore, it is worthwhile to enjoy the fall in the price of 6d with 24-105mm. A new model will have starting price maybe 50% higher than currently 6d. But keep in mind that additional lenses (you might want some) cost more for full frame, compared with equivalent lenses available for APS-C.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 3, 2014)

nowayout88 said:


> Would the price drop by more come that time or is it worth to pay more for a newer one which I think will be more like the current 5D. I'm not one for having the latest & greatest



You're in luck there, the 6d af isn't the latest & greatest, basically it's a years old 40d design and virtually the same as on the 5d2 :-> ... but the iq is stunning in comparison to crop in the iso1600 - iso6400 range if you want that.

Personally I don't think the 6d will be replaced soon as it's cheap to produce and a cash cow for Canon, if they wanted to compete with Nikon's af systems they wouldn't have released the 6d as it is in the first place. And as it's the cheapest ff in the Canon system, I doubt it'll drop much further in price if you grab a good offer, that's why I bought it a couple of month ago ... at least in Germany it has become more expensive since then.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know your priorities in a camera but I have tried out the 6D and was very impressed. I was looking at it as primarily a landscape camera (to replace my 5D) so ISO performance/AF performance etc were not relevant to me. I loved it's compact size and light weight compared to my 1 series and the IQ is top notch. 
However I did try out the AF and ISO. The center point AF is very good especially in low light - better than my 1D4. The outer AF points are few and far between but give adequate performance in reasonable light. The high ISO performance is superb again better than my 1D4.
Overall I liked the sensor/processor very much but I found that, overall, the flexibility of the 6D is limited. If moving subjects and high frame rates are not on the agenda then I would strongly suggest you have a good long look at the 6D!
Other alternatives that are worth a look would be a used 5D Mk2 or a 1 DS Mk3.
The only reason I didn't buy the 6D was that I found a 1Dx going cheap, so I am going to one body and selling my other 2 bodies to help fund it.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 6, 2014)

I recommend you purchase and don't look back. There will always be something new on the horizon and a better deal than the one you got on (x) date. Get it and use the heck out of it!

You might want to consider a refurb from canon and they seem to have sales every quarter.

Good luck!


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 6, 2014)

I urge caution. Yes, the 6d iso performance is awesome. but that autofocus...it is very, very suspect. Try before you buy. 

Rent rent rent before u buy.

im beginning to feel the af deficiencies is not worth it relative to the iso gains compared to 70d/5d3. Also, for portraits, while I can work with the 9 points, its soooo not close to being flexible enough.

my 2/c


----------



## Ruined (Jan 7, 2014)

Re: ashmadux

IMO the 6D AF is just fine as long as:
A) You are not shooting sports/fast moving targets frequently.
B) You do not use lens faster than f/1.8 frequently.

But, it is a far cry from the 5D3 in AF performance.

Still, I feel its other excellent qualities make it a significantly better buy than the 70D for non-sports usage. If you are shooting a wedding, event, portrait, landscape, etc - the greater detail, lower noise, and low light performance of the 6D blows away the 70D.

It is doubtful Canon will deliver an update to the 6D earlier than Fall 2015. But I could see 5D4 coming out this year.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ruined said:


> IMO the 6D AF is just fine as long as: B) You do not use lens faster than f/1.8 frequently.



Make that f2.8 - I sometimes get micro-misses with my 100L that I can pin to the non-crosspoint af of the 6d with faster lenses, meaning it falls back to only f5.6 precision. I don't know this phenomenon from the 60d with a real crosspoint.

Just today I had a couple of these (maybe 5% of the shots) - it's not the lens, it's not me, it's the af system. The good news: it's only visible at 100% crop, but the bottom line is that I have to take two exposures of every important scene if I want to be sure the af has got it :-\


----------



## Ruined (Jan 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the 6D AF is just fine as long as: B) You do not use lens faster than f/1.8 frequently.
> ...



One flaw I noticed with the 6D AF on fast lenses which was also present in the 5D2 is that if you have continuous shooting off and lock twice on the same target when taking multiple shots, often the second lock will put the lens slightly out of focus for some reason. The first lock always seems most accurate. 

But, lets face it alternatives are a much more expensive 5D3, or the slightly less expensive 70D that isn't even capable of such slim DOF due to its crop nature. Unless you have the budget for the 5D3, neither is ideal. The 6D isn't ideal either, but if you can't afford the 5D3 and arent doing sports it is a much better choice than the 70D IMO.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ruined said:


> One flaw I noticed with the 6D AF on fast lenses which was also present in the 5D2 is that if you have continuous shooting off and lock twice on the same target when taking multiple shots, often the second lock will put the lens slightly out of focus for some reason. The first lock always seems most accurate.



Known issue, lensrentals found it: The af is more precise when focusing from completely elsewhere, it's the same with my 60d... you can test for this by re-focusing on the exact same spot, the camera often chooses a slightly different af. Since I know this I often first focus in the distant background and only then where I want.



Ruined said:


> But, lets face it alternatives are a much more expensive 5D3, or the slightly less expensive 70D that isn't even capable of such slim DOF due to its crop nature. Unless you have the budget for the 5D3, neither is ideal. The 6D isn't ideal either, but if you can't afford the 5D3 and arent doing sports it is a much better choice than the 70D IMO.



Absolutely, that's why I bought it, and I certainly don't regret it (though the 70d is a very, very nice camera, even though it doesn't run Magic Lantern). I still find nearly €3000 for a camera body outrageous in comparison to the subjective "value" of lenses for that price, I just want to relay my experiences with the 6d af @f2.8 so other people can make an educated decision.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 7, 2014)

nowayout88 said:


> ...



Buy whatever you want to buy, because you're anyway going to be spending a lot of dinero in finding that one camera and two lenses that ultimately fits (and defines) your style of photography.

That said, if you're going with Canon, then full-frame is the only sensible choice. However, since you're a student, I'd say rather go for a secondhand 5D or 5DII and spend the balance on good lenses. If chosen with care, the lenses will serve you faithfully well into your professional career, whereas cameras come and go.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 7, 2014)

nowayout88 said:


> Hey currently shooting on a 500D, have had it since xmas 2010. Still enjoy it, but I'm currently on a 3rd level course doing photography & was thinking full frame would be best for my 3 years i have left since first year is just over & its all black & white, which I'm loving. Do you think I should wait for the newer model or get while the price is dropping. I'm living in Ireland & the prices of it here with the 24-105mm f4 IS USM is €2599 (I've added a link). It has dropped down about €200 since about November. Great deal both Elements 11 & Lightroom 5. I was thinking of getting it around March-May when my current loan is paid back about €1200 left. Would the price drop by more come that time or is it worth to pay more for a newer one which I think will be more like the current 5D. I'm not one for having the latest & greatest, but coming from where I'm coming from would it be best to have the best at the time of purchase of the current one be a worth while upgrade?. Cheers
> 
> http://www.connscameras.ie/p/canon-eos-6d/p-8714574593609



According to the last data from Japan, the 6D seems to be selling quite well and this means Canon is probably in no hurry to replace it. Also, it's not sure the replacement will leave you that much more satisfied.

In other words: buy it now


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 7, 2014)

The 6D's IQ is far, far superior to any Canon crop camera. Get it if you can afford it.


----------



## sparkie (Jan 7, 2014)

If you decide on the 6D and 24-105 kit then it may be worth checking out Amazon Germany. Their products aren't grey imports (as long as you buy from Amazon themselves and not their "market place" traders) and come with a Canon European warranty. You should also get "Free Super Saver Delivery" to anywhere in Europe. It's worth checking all of Amazon's European sites (France, Spain, Italy, UK, Germany) for the best price as the delivery is usually free (they're all shipped from Luxembourg regardless AFAIK) 
Amazon's return policy is great if you are dissatisfied with your purchase.
The 6D with 24-105 is 2215 Euro at Amazon Germany


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 7, 2014)

Based on Canon full-frame product cycles, I wouldn't wait for it to be replaced any time soon. Maybe a year or so from now? If you're a creative shooter (not so much events or sports where speed is of concern) then the 6D AF (which seems to be the ONLY concern about it) will be just fine. Everything else about the camera is fantastic for the price.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the 6D AF is just fine as long as: B) You do not use lens faster than f/1.8 frequently.
> ...




All my lenses are f/2.8 or faster and my 6D auto focuses just fine! I just shot a Boy Scout event last weekend, mostly with my 70-200 and 135mm, the majority at 2.8 or faster and only 3 out of focus shots out of 140+, nailed all the 135L shots at f/2 to 2.4. Maybe there is something wrong with your camera?


----------



## nowayout88 (Jan 8, 2014)

thanks for all the feedback. I'm not one for sports photography only covered it once & only recently. I much prefer street portraits like at protests, which have been happening a lot more now than in previous years, prior to our bailout. I prefer the landscape & portrait styles. If there's an AF blip with the camera I'll keep that in mind & photograph on MF when it's important works & if its a wedding I'll pay extra care of that. Does the 6D need CF cards like other FF cameras or is it SD cards that it takes. Really can't wait to get one only a few more weeks to go now.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 8, 2014)

bholliman said:


> All my lenses are f/2.8 or faster and my 6D auto focuses just fine! I just shot a Boy Scout event last weekend, mostly with my 70-200 and 135mm, the majority at 2.8 or faster and only 3 out of focus shots out of 140+, nailed all the 135L shots at f/2 to 2.4.



It's great to hear that your 6d is working fine, but imho unless your 6d has another sensor array this simply means you're lucky (or didn't look @100% crops) - with wider apertures, the 6d af is f2.8 non-cross and falls back to f5.6.

This means if you focus on a high-contrast target, you'll be fine, but you'll get some micro-misses on low-contrast surfaces, it might not occur often mind you. That being said, I cannot exclude the possibility that the 135L for some reason or another works better as the 100L is known to hunt a bit anyway, at least in low light (but that wasn't the case here).



bholliman said:


> Maybe there is something wrong with your camera?



I doubt it, but of course cannot exclude the possibility of a lens/camera problem w/o proper testing w/ another set. However looking at the amount of problematic experiences with the 5d2/6d af, the lens is afma'd and given the high af hit rate I suppose correctly so.

Here are two samples, f2.8 @ 1/4000s - in one shot there is a tiny mis-focus, i.e. another part of the shot is in focus. This is a live object and handheld so I cannot exclude the possibility of me slightly moving, but my 60d seems to be more reliable with this setup - which is to be expected since the dof is deeper on crop, but I also suspect the 6d af as a source of the problem because the misses are more often on low contrast surfaces.


----------



## sb in ak (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't wait. If you need it now, get it now. There is no indication that they'll release a Mark II anytime soon, but who knows. I'd think 2-3 years for something like this camera. The 6D is a great camera, though its AF system is a little on the weak side.


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2014)

Get the 6D now! If you like to always have the latest and greatest you can sell it when 6DII is on sale...


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Jan 14, 2014)

nowayout88 said:


> Hey currently shooting on a 500D, have had it since xmas 2010. Still enjoy it, but I'm currently on a 3rd level course doing photography & was thinking full frame would be best for my 3 years i have left since first year is just over & its all black & white, which I'm loving. Do you think I should wait for the newer model or get while the price is dropping. I'm living in Ireland & the prices of it here with the 24-105mm f4 IS USM is €2599 (I've added a link). It has dropped down about €200 since about November. Great deal both Elements 11 & Lightroom 5. I was thinking of getting it around March-May when my current loan is paid back about €1200 left. Would the price drop by more come that time or is it worth to pay more for a newer one which I think will be more like the current 5D. I'm not one for having the latest & greatest, but coming from where I'm coming from would it be best to have the best at the time of purchase of the current one be a worth while upgrade?. Cheers
> 
> http://www.connscameras.ie/p/canon-eos-6d/p-8714574593609



I'd recommend getting one now as the refresh cycle is most likely a little ways out.

I just finished a video review of the 6D, feel free to check it out here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19066

Graham


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 16, 2014)

My Voigtlander 20mm focusses great on the 6D! But I have to turn the focus ring.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 16, 2014)

Getting back to the original point: While I think there is an outside chance that the 6D will be refreshed before the next 5D, I doubt you will see it happening for at least a year. 

And, as others have pointed out, it will be more expensive and you'll have another year's wait for the price to come down. Even then, I doubt it will come down to the current 6D level.

I also suspect that the price of the 6D has bottomed out for awhile. (You may see it drop a little over the next year, but I wouldn't expect to see any significant price drops until it is about ready to be replaced)

Assuming a 5DIII is out of the picture (and honestly I'm not sure it's worth the cost for student on a budget) it's about the best option out there. The 70D is a nice camera, but other than the dual pixel live view focus, doesn't have much that the 7D doesn't already offer. I wouldn't buy a 7D now, even though I own one and it has served me very well. It's too old and about to be replaced.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> It's great to hear that your 6d is working fine, but imho unless your 6d has another sensor array this simply means you're lucky (or didn't look @100% crops) - with wider apertures, the 6d af is f2.8 non-cross and falls back to f5.6.



Seems to me the center-AF point is always cross-type as long as the max. aperture is wider than f/5.6.

From the 6D manual:
*
Maximum lens aperture: f/3.2 - f/5.6*
Cross-type focusing (vertical and horizontal lines detected simultaneously) is possible with the center AF point. The other AF points are either vertical- or horizontal-line sensitive.
*
Maximum lens aperture: f/1.0 - f/2.8*
Besides cross-type focusing (vertical and horizontal lines detected simultaneously), the center AF point can also perform high-precision, vertical-line sensitive AF. The other AF points are either vertical- or horizontal-line sensitive.


----------



## Drum (Jan 17, 2014)

People here seem to be recommending Full frame over crop, which I completely agree with. Buying from Conn's Cameras I also recommend that too, but you also have the 2nd hand 6D market here in Ireland too after a 2 minute search on Adverts and donedeal I found several 6D's for sale (one by a guy wanting to buy a 70D instead).
This option might leave you with enough to buy an even better lens than the great 24-105, (eg a Tamron 24-70 f2.8) It is something to consider anyway.


----------



## thismercifulfate (Jan 17, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> You're in luck there, the 6d af isn't the latest & greatest, basically it's a years old 40d design and virtually the same as on the 5d2 :->


As someone who just upgraded from a 40D to a 6D I respectfully disagree. With the exact same lenses as I was using on the 40D my experience has been that the 6D's AF performs much better. I found myself using live view + 10x magnification and MF on the 40D whenever I was shooting relatively stationary subjects and using burst mode to shoot lots of pictures to up my chances of getting sharp shots with action. On the 6D my keeper rate has been noticeably better using AF, even with the peripheral AF points. I find myself having more fun shooting pictures and less time worrying about my gear. Give it a try sometime!


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree %1000 

I had a 40d then a 7d and now a 6d. I have learned to become a primarily a center point focus guy which does take some getting used to. The center point on a 6d is the best focus point Canon has ever made. I shoot at f/1.4 more than any f-stop with mine. Nothing wrong with focus system itself it could use a few more points but you can get used to it.

Go with the 6d and don't look back!


----------



## HankMD (Jan 17, 2014)

The 7D is my first SLR, which I bought in 2012. I got the 6D refurbished in December 2013. I must say the 6D's IQ is noticeably superior, and I find it difficulty to go back to the 7D, especially with regard to high ISO performance (1600 or higher). 

The only exception has been shooting fast-moving objects such as birds. 

I have no experience shooting fast lenses.

I also prefer the 6D over the 7D for its button arrangement. With the 6D I can review and magnify shots using just the right thumb. The 7D forces me to use the left hand, which I usually use to stabilize heavy lenses. 

I love the _idea_ of GPS and Wifi. In practice I leave them turned off, primarily to save battery.

In short, unless you're into action shots I'd recommend the 6D for its excellent center-point AF, superior high ISO performance, and not least the decent price.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 17, 2014)

I make a living from photography and have been using a 5d2 for the last three years and just got a 6d. I couldnt be happier and it is a great upgrade from the 5d2. Of course 5d2's are now going used for the same price as 70d's and that makes them great bargains! From a professional point of view the 5d2 is still great. The 24-105 is a nice general purpose lens to have but its really not canons best. My most used lenses are all primes, a 24ts, 40mm pancake and the 851.8. Granted the TS cost more than the camera, but the 40 & 85 are all 'budget' lenses that are super sharp and from a working perspective are just great and deliver far superior quality than the 24-105 zoom. I have just come back from two weeks in Cape Town and the 6D behaved impeccably, and most of my images were made with the 6d plus 40mm combo...some of my Cape Town images can be seen here at ...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2014/01/my-canon-eos-6d-review-part-1-image.html


----------



## MxM (Jan 17, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> You're in luck there, the 6d af isn't the latest & greatest, basically it's a years old 40d design...



What is this about, "Basically a 40D design?" What are you, a standup comedian?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2014)

MxM said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > You're in luck there, the 6d af isn't the latest & greatest, basically it's a years old 40d design...
> ...



If so, he's not a very good one - he flubbed the punch line of the joke! The 40D has all cross-type AF points and the center point has a dual-cross arrangement (f/2.8 'x' and f/5.6 '+'). That AF sensor is in the Rebel/xxxD series, starting with the T4i/650D. The 6D's AF, with a cross-type (but not dual cross) center point and some single-orientation f/5.6 peripheral points is more like a modified 5D/5DII AF, which is more like the AF of the 20D (and older entry-level models like the T1i/500D. Cue rimshot...


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Jan 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> MxM said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



You also forgot to mention that the 6d center point is the best Canon has ever put in a camera. Its also the best low light camera Canon has ever made. It has GPS and WI-FI and right now it cost about the same as my 40d when I bought it new. If your a Canon shooter who shoots landscapes, this camera is a by far your best option. I believe its one of the lightest DSLRs ever made as well.


----------



## Badger (Jan 17, 2014)

Just read all the posts here, watched Graham's video (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19066), then went back and read the OPs question.

I went from the 20D to the 6D. Do I feel my pictures are better for it? Yes. Do I think your pictures will be better if you upgrade? Yes. If you wait, you could be missing a year or two of better pictures. Oh, and for all this talk of focus points etc, one has to wonder how Ansel Adams ever took a picture. Buy the camera. In two years, if something else comes out you want, sell the 6D and pay the difference.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 17, 2014)

thismercifulfate said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > You're in luck there, the 6d af isn't the latest & greatest, basically it's a years old 40d design and virtually the same as on the 5d2
> ...



This obviously has caused quite a lot of confusion to the point of rudeness, and that's not what I'm here for I certainly won't participate in this, so this is my last post about this.

What I meant to say was that the general sensor array design is from the 40d times and then made it via 5dc and 5d2 to the 6d, of course some tweaks were added. I wrote to point out that the 6d af array certainly isn't the "latest & greates" and you can buy it with the peace of mind that you're not throwing money away for bleeding edge and that it's time-tested and proven - new developments are on 5d3/1dx.



Fuhrtographer said:


> You also forgot to mention that the 6d center point is the best Canon has ever put in a camera.



... unless you're shooting faster lenses than f2.8 because for these it's got only non-cross precision, alas, "best" is a term to be better avoided when comparing tech items that perform very differently in different situations.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 17, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> ... unless you're shooting faster lenses than f2.8 because for these it's got only non-cross precision, alas, "best" is a term to be better avoided when comparing tech items that perform very differently in different situations.



Where does it say that? Seems to me that the center point is cross-type from f/1.0 to f/5.6.

From the 6D manual:

*Maximum lens aperture: f/3.2 - f/5.6*
Cross-type focusing (vertical and horizontal lines detected simultaneously) is possible with the center AF point. The other AF points are either vertical- or horizontal-line sensitive.

*Maximum lens aperture: f/1.0 - f/2.8*
Besides cross-type focusing (vertical and horizontal lines detected simultaneously), the center AF point can also perform high-precision, vertical-line sensitive AF. The other AF points are either vertical- or horizontal-line sensitive.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 17, 2014)

Kathode-Ray said:


> *Maximum lens aperture: f/1.0 - f/2.8* Besides cross-type focusing (vertical and horizontal lines detected simultaneously), the center AF point can also perform high-precision, vertical-line sensitive AF. The other AF points are either vertical- or horizontal-line sensitive.



Well, Canon marketing just made you their b**** :-> and it's really not hard to find (use search) ... what you just quoted means that there is just a non-cross "high precision" overlay line for faster lenses, if this fails to lock on it falls back to the less precise "real" cross point.

It is a bit confusing and I also needed some coaching to understand it, it's the same system used on the 5d2, and in actual shooting this means that the center point will be fine on high-contrast targets (the non-cross line locks on) while on low contrast surfaces you'll get micro-misses then and again.

So I'm happy to be helpful here, though I think after so many threads I'm really through pointing this out, I'm rather happy with my 6d since the iq is really outstanding, and why should I go on trying to point out the hidden flaws and why this camera deserves a far lower price than the 5d3


----------



## bholliman (Jan 17, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Kathode-Ray said:
> 
> 
> > *Maximum lens aperture: f/1.0 - f/2.8* Besides cross-type focusing (vertical and horizontal lines detected simultaneously), the center AF point can also perform high-precision, vertical-line sensitive AF. The other AF points are either vertical- or horizontal-line sensitive.
> ...



Regardless of the specs and marketing literature, my user experience with the 6D AF system after 13 months and maybe 30K pictures is that the center point is both precise (repeatable) and accurate, even on low-contrast targets. I've previously owned a T2i(550D) and 7D and rented a 5DII for a vacation (5K pictures) and the 6D's AF is more accurate and precise than any of those. My number of out of focus shots (and micro misses) is very minimal, even viewed at 100%. I found the 7D's AF to be better for fast moving subjects, but not as accurate for single-shot photography, my overall number of focus "misses" was probably 2x or 3x what I am getting with my 6D for non AF-Servo shots. Similar results with the other bodies I used extensively.

I do hope Canon upgrades the AF system on the 6D MkII, but I understand they need to differientiate it from the 5D3 and its successors as well. For the type of photography I do, the 6D is a terrific camera and a very good value.


----------



## nowayout88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for all the input on getting a 6D camera & for the 1 year on review, that made it much more clearer.

I'm happy to say I picked up the 6D on Thursday evening & got the 24-105mm F4 L IS USM. Have to say it's a sick camera. ISO & its highest is still good. Low Light focusing & pictures at -3 is great. Good upgrade from my 500D that I own. I got Elements 11 & Lighroom 5 in the box with the camera + a 3 year warranty & the store had the lens discounted by €300 which is great so you could say I saved €500 on this kit with software value at €200 + €300 off the camera till the end of the month + a 3 year warranty. Best buy for me for a long while. Still getting used to the camera.

One question, I edited the "Monochrome" setting to the way i like B&W images to look, and on the screen it has an explanation mark on the M! on the setting. Is that because i edited the basic settings than what Canon would like to be there "ideal" settings?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi N W O. 
Download this manual,
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/7/0300009627/01/EOS_6D_Instruction_Manual_EN.pdf
Check page 313 C.Fn III-4 Warnings ! in viewfinder. 

Cheers Graham.



nowayout88 said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the input on getting a 6D camera & for the 1 year on review, that made it much more clearer.
> 
> I'm happy to say I picked up the 6D on Thursday evening & got the 24-105mm F4 L IS USM. Have to say it's a sick camera. ISO & its highest is still good. Low Light focusing & pictures at -3 is great. Good upgrade from my 500D that I own. I got Elements 11 & Lighroom 5 in the box with the camera + a 3 year warranty & the store had the lens discounted by €300 which is great so you could say I saved €500 on this kit with software value at €200 + €300 off the camera till the end of the month + a 3 year warranty. Best buy for me for a long while. Still getting used to the camera.
> 
> One question, I edited the "Monochrome" setting to the way i like B&W images to look, and on the screen it has an explanation mark on the M! on the setting. Is that because i edited the basic settings than what Canon would like to be there "ideal" settings?


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 25, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> I urge caution. Yes, the 6d iso performance is awesome. but that autofocus...it is very, very suspect. Try before you buy.



I found the 6d to have better AF than my 7D. The center point is more accurate and works in far lower light (the lowest of any Canon camera to date).


----------



## Badger (Jan 25, 2014)

> I'm happy to say I picked up the 6D on Thursday evening & got the 24-105mm F4 L IS USM. Have to say it's a sick camera. ISO & its highest is still good.



Congratulations!!!


----------

